# HGH Brands



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

While scouring the internet for info on HGH i came accross the follwing different brands and images, didnt realise there so many..

Alpha Pharmaceuticals Alpha-Gen

Chinese



Thai Getropin





Sandoz Omnitrope

Thought it was polish but look like its US





PharmChemical Somatrope



Pfizer Genotropin



Oxide Labs Atropin HGH



Norditropin SimpleXx



Nordic Supplements Nordictropin

Appears to be relabelled chinese gh



Kigtropin

Chinese





Ipsen Nutropin Aq



Hygetropin

Chinese



GSci G-Tropin





Exos Exotropin



Diamond Pharma Diamodtropin





Riptropin

Chinese



Europharma Somatropin



Which ones are good?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I've used hygetropin myself.. I enjoyed it and will use it again.. Pfizer's Genotropin is well renowned as being the cream of the HGH crop, but it can be very expensive and difficult to source. I can't comment on any of the others.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

nords are very good but not cheap


----------



## VILI MONSTER (Aug 6, 2011)

PharmChemical Somatrope is fake so dont buy it! in the past it was sold for lots of money but when most find out it was fake it was sold for small amounts of money.

I see Trimatropin isnt on this list, but i have used it and was good to go same like most of the brands listed above, but be carefull many can be fake so make sure you buy the right ones.


----------



## hkshinestar (Jul 17, 2011)

HGH blue top it is ok


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> nords are very good but not cheap


I've just managed to get a source for these..


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Trenzyme said:


> nords are very good but not cheap


This is the one I am considering. Not cheap, but its pharma grade, consistent dosing and I like the convenience of the pen. Also you only need to refrigerate until you first use it, according to their WWW, and there after just needs to be stored below 25C/77F. so can be carried around.

Cheers

D


----------



## sabretoothtiger (Feb 8, 2011)

I just bought a load of genotropin and the box doesnt look like that! it is nevertheless a 12mg (36iu) vial by pharmacia just like the one above but not with the same print or label!

how can i tell if it's real or fake?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

sabretoothtiger said:


> I just bought a load of genotropin and the box doesnt look like that! it is nevertheless a 12mg (36iu) vial by pharmacia just like the one above but not with the same print or label!
> 
> how can i tell if it's real or fake?


2 options, use a pregnancy test which will show if you have HCG unstead i believe?

Or pin about 20iu and see if you get cts?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

The list above u have 3 grades of hgh

1: Pharma grade. Genotropin,simplexx,nutropin aq

2: Chinnese pharma. Hygetropin,getropin

3: Chinnese generics. rest of above

Grade 1 be the best because it be more consistent but you pay alot more for them,I'm using riptropin at the moment which is grade 3 and find them very good,have used the hyges and getropin aswell n found no difference to b honest only price


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

sabretoothtiger said:


> I just bought a load of genotropin and the box doesnt look like that! it is nevertheless a 12mg (36iu) vial by pharmacia just like the one above but not with the same print or label!
> 
> how can i tell if it's real or fake?


Have seen these around,there chinnese,haven't used them but I know a few that have and found them good,so I'd say they do contain gh,only worry would be the price, there selling them as an aq gh,but I would say they just remixed gh with bac water n charged you nicely for it,IMO


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Is hygetropin pharma? I was under the impression it was just Chinese ugl stuff.. ?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

The original hygetropin made by hygene is chinnese pharma grade,they have the license from the chinnese government to produce it like jintropin


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Anthony83 said:


> The original hygetropin made by hygene is chinnese pharma grade,they have the license from the chinnese government to produce it like jintropin


But the hygetropin commonly available in 200iu kits isnt pharma right?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

flippin ek, didnt know there were so many brands. i bet Pfizer's r the bee's knees. I was told by a rep once they have very high quality control thats why thier products demand such high prices! gets me stiff just looking at it


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I have used the Getropin a couple of times now but didn't really get on with it as both times I had to stop it after only five or six weeks because it made my joints ache and gave me really bad lower back pumps.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Goldigger said:


> But the hygetropin commonly available in 200iu kits isnt pharma right?


There is three hygetropin around at the moment that I'm aware of,

1: hygetropin by hygene which has the lience and is chinnese pharma grade

2: hygetropin by dr lin that have the tribal lids, which is very gud gh aswell

3: hygetropin made by keifi I think. It's the cn.com site haven't used to comment


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i'm on the riptropin at the moment and finding them VERY good.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hyges tribal tops also very good :thumbup1:


----------

